# Control de volumen en parlante pasivo



## nanoarevalo (Ago 26, 2012)

Que tal?...tengo un mixer de 20 canales con su respectiva potencia PVi 1000 y dos bafles PEAVEY PV 215. a la salida de la potencia le conecte un bafle pasivo pequeño, pero me encuentro con el problema de que suena muy fuerte y no puedo manejar el volumen de dicho bafle por estar directo de la salida de la potencia. 
Mi pregunta es; ¿podre usar un potenciometro o recistencia variable tipo deslizable de consola? sin tener que hacer un circuito de amplificaccion....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2012)

, solo con un  reostato de alambre:

http://www.rodaronline.com/pote/reostats.htm


----------

